# Bottom Bounce Rod



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

What kind of length, power and action do you guys experienced in this technique prefer? Also, would you recommend any specific rods?


----------



## MotoSteel (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't see too many people bottom bouncing. Wonder why? I fish that way 90% of the time.
I prefer a 10'-6", Light or Extra Light Power, Moderate Action weapon. Slow Action (Noodle) rods don't cut it.

My go-to is a Fenwick HMX-S1062GXL-M 10'6"; Extra Light Power; Moderate Action.
Perfect for most Ohio / medium tribs. Cheap too.

Also have 3 St Croix.
WS106ULS2 10'6": Ultra Light Power; Slow Action (Noodle).
Not good for much of anything but PA criks / mutts (no horsepower).

WS106MLMF2 10'6": Medium Light Power; Moderate Action.
Used for Salmon or chucking hardware. Not the best for detecting a bite.

WRST116LM2 11'-6": Light Power; Moderate Action.
Perfect for Niagra, Catt & Grand - overkill for meduim tribs.

Looks like Fenwick has two choices for the 10-6 now....hmmmm


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Your post cleared up alot of questions i had, looking forward to trying something new


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Fishing on the bottom you need to feel...so a med light fast action rod, 9ft 6 and a smaller 2500-3000 reel will help.
A float rod can be more limber because youre fishing by sight.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Would love for someone to elaborate more the actual technique of bottom bouncing in our rivers here in ohio. I've seen some renderings of how to rig up to do so, just would like to hear how's it actually done around here! Sounds interesting


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

mainline to a threeway swivel.... dropper 2-3 inches---- 1/4 to 3/8 ounce weight.

leader with with a corky or fly.... clear water use a 5-6 ft leader. 
in cloudy/ muddy water 2-3 ft leader. cast a little upstream, waot a few second, close your bail.... if you feel the wieght tap the bottom every 2 seconds or so.... yer fishin.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Thx flowie. Use and specific weights for your dropper? Or something like a generic egg or teardrop weight


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd guess any cheap weight will do. Your gonna snag it eventually anyhow.
Although I have played around with those long lead stick weights - they seem not to snag as much.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

use split shot its easier to adjust the weight to the flow that way... need more weight add one or too...too heavy take some off works great.
only way I fish eggs
I started bottom bouncing with a flyrod with an old Shakespeare ultra light back in the 70's lol
was only type of fishing you could ever get info on from out west back then in sports afield and field and stream...lol


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I just use a regular tie on teardrop shaped weight. For me here locally 1/4 -3/8 is right 90% of the time.
Just dont slow the rig down too much or they wont like it.

Some guys like to make their own slinky weights using paracorn*d, a snap swivel and round shot.
Or use a pencil lead rig, but its so hard to find pencil lead anymore where I live I just use a regular teardrop weight.*


----------



## gotoith (Jan 28, 2013)

I like to fish a 9ft custom rod with 6lb seaguar fluoro... rx-7 blank for high sensitivity. I no longer bottom bounce like Flowie mentioned... this method works ...just too much retying when you snag in my opinion and you'll second guess how long to make your leader. If you make the leader too long, you will 'floss' fish - the act of catching a fish by floating line through its mouth. 

Prefer spawn bag with floaters and 2 to 4 shot med shot about 8 inches from the bag. I like to touch bottom 2-4 times a drift and adjust my weight until I get it right. Most common mistake is to use too much weight which results in more snags and less fish.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah...you want that weight just ticking bottom every now and then.....you feel it dragging and hanging up a lot you have too much weight...that's why I like to use split shot...easy to adjust..


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I like to touch bottom every 6 feet or so. You do not have to be right on the bottom, just within the bottom 10 inches or so. I use an Echo 10ft 7wt rod, floating line, no indicator, and I leave a 4-6inch tag end a couple feet in front of my fly for the shot. 1-3 small shot usually works. I use "high stick" nymphing techniques to keep it down.
Rickerd


----------



## MotoSteel (Jun 19, 2005)

Rickerd,
Thanks for the very cool flyswatter perspective.

I'll try to add some technique notes - don't have enough beer in the fridge tonight.
Lot diff from Flowie's setup. I'm thinkin he's fishin bigger MI? rivers...

ps my first eggsac was made from leg nylons stolen from grandma's sock drawer....a _long_ time ago.


----------



## MotoSteel (Jun 19, 2005)

Santa left some Christmas Ale - sharing some cheer. Happy New Year!

The latest issue of Great Lakes Angler (Dec-Jan 2020) has a great article about bottom bouncing by Matt Straw: ‘A way through the woods in a Steelhead forest’.
Can’t find the exact article online, but this one is close (some of the same pics): https://www.glangler.com/blogs/articles/steelhead-rules-on-winter-streams-by-matt-straw?_pos=4&_sid=674ae7f31&_ss=r
The ’old school’ print version describes bottom bouncing much better.

Best tip I can reinforce from the article is make your junk SLOW – especially under the ‘top fast water’ flow at the head of a pool.
Second best tip is ‘KI_-Fn-_SS’ – be prepared for break offs. Re-tie one hook, add split shot & favorite junk – back in game in 30 seconds. _Can’t catch nothin’ if your junk ain’t in the water._

I get my subscription to Great Lakes Angler at a discount through OCBS: https://ohiosteelheaders.com

To follow up on the old comment ‘Looks like Fenwick has two choices for the 10-6 now....hmmmm’ – I bought both:

HMX106M-MFS-3 Medium-Moderate action. Bought this first – not so good for Bottom Bouncing – too stiff. Good for chucking hardware but gathering dust – the St Croix WS106MLMF2 is better for chucking hardware.
HMX106L-MS-2 Lite-Moderate action: Awesome. New Daily Driver weapon for typical Ohio rivers Bottom Bouncing.
Fall 2019 Porn:


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

This post should of stayed buried. Your digging out my secret weapon. Those are some cool pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

been bottom bouncing since the 70's... back then it was the only system you could get any info on from the old fishing magazines, field and stream, sports afield, fishing facts, etc..
thats how they did it on the west coast
my first rig was a fly rod with an ultra light spinning reel on it cause there was no such thing as a long rod or noodle rod around here...
used 8 pound test main line and 6 pound leader, didnt always use the 3 way rig tho
as far as rods go, you go with what you are comfortable with and gives you the best ""FEEL""
need a rod thats gonna keep your line out of the water and give you direct contact with your bait as it drifts.
ita amazing at what you can feel through your rod once you get the feel for it


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

You want to bounce along the bottom just ticking it every now and then...
If you are snagging and re-tieing all the time you are using too much weight..
You don't want it dragging on the bottom
Your bait should look like something that is naturally floating down the river....
It takes some getting used to but after a few times out you will get it pretty easy....
Split shot is the easiest way to do this
To say that one or two specific sized weights will do the trick will only cause problems and limit what you are trying to do....
I have very rarely ever fished one spot successfully and been able to walk to another spot and just start fishing without readjusting weight


----------

